# Online index of People, Races and places in Middle Earth?



## ssgrif (Feb 5, 2002)

In the back of "The lord of the Rings" book, you have an index of peoples names, races and places that span the whole story. This is great if you want to look up say Underhill, or Gollum, or Lothlorien and find out all the references to these things etc.

So, is there anything like this available online? This would be a great resource. If not, why not?

Griff


----------



## Merry (Feb 5, 2002)

This is the nearest thing I can think of:

http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 5, 2002)

Nice one, this has to be almost spot on.

Thanks for the link.

Regards

Griff


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 5, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, ssgriff! 
I don't use any kind of indexes or such on the net, because I have them all at home in my books! I have the LotR+appendices, The Hobbit, The Silmarillion, Unfinished Tales and A Complete Guide to Middle-Earth; so I don't really think I need any seperate information center, especially if I would have to pay for it!


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 6, 2002)

I have "The Hobbit" and "The Lord of the Rings" at home too, but I would expect that there would be alot of people out therewho would like to have a form of Tolkien "search engine" or something.

Well, the link mentioned before certainly fits the bill...


----------



## Brent (Feb 8, 2002)

I would recommend http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/
and to all who "Have the books" I would still recommend the above.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 8, 2002)

Why not use it?


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 8, 2002)

Well sure, I might use the EoA sometimes (in fact that's a good idea; no more searching fervently for books), but if I have a book handy I'll just flip through that. But if I happen not to have one at hand, I would definately use the Encyclopedia of Arda. It is a very informative opus, and I see no reason why one would not use it.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 10, 2002)

EoA is useful for posting that vital piece of info before you are beaten to the punch. It's quite annoying if you spend 15 minutes looking up an answer or qoute, only to find that someone has posted the same information 2 minutes earlier.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 11, 2002)

Exactly! Not everyone carries around a pocket sized edition of the LOTR everywhere!


----------



## Beorn (Feb 21, 2002)

We should create a list of great Tolkien question sites...

Like:


The Encyclopedia of Arda
The Grey Havens


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 22, 2002)

I was thinking the very same thing the other day. The thread would then contain a huge array of links to the best sites on the web.

Here's my contribution to the cause:

The Barrow Downs


----------



## Gerda Westerhof (Feb 22, 2002)

It would be great to get more info, no matter from whom. I have the Hobbit, LOTR+index, the Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales. Also, I have the Tolkien bestuarium and the world of the Hobbits from David R. Day. I bought them years ago here in Holland. Are they also (or have been) available in the US or other countries? If anyone is interested, I could provide you with the ISDN-number of both books.


----------

